# emerge mysql

## kamikadze

Делаю emerge mysql

configure проходит нормально, после 5 минут компиляции получаю:

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../env/db_shash.c -o db_shash.o

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.19/work/mysql/bdb/build_unix'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.19/work/mysql/bdb'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.19/work/mysql'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-db/mysql-4.1.19 failed.

!!! Function mysql_src_compile, Line 441, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

В чём проблема?  :Sad: 

----------

## ZByte

Дай лог чуть выше, а то по этому куску ничего не ясно, нужно до строчки с error показывать

----------

## kamikadze

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> Дай лог чуть выше, а то по этому куску ничего не ясно, нужно до строчки с error показывать

 

Вот.

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../db                                                                             inc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=                                                                             i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../                                                                             db/db_ret.c -o db_ret.o

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/di                                                                             st/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT  -DDBUG_OFF -O2                                                                              -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -DHAVE_ERRNO_                                                                             AS_DEFINE=1   ../../././bdb/dist/../env/db_shash.c

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../db                                                                             inc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=                                                                             i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../                                                                             env/db_salloc.c -o db_salloc.o

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/di                                                                             st/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../dbinc  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT  -DDBUG_OFF -O2                                                                              -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -DHAVE_ERRNO_                                                                             AS_DEFINE=1   ../../././bdb/dist/../db/db_truncate.c

make[3]: *** [db_truncate.o] Segmentation fault

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../././bdb/dist/.. -I../../././bdb/dist/../db                                                                             inc -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=                                                                             i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 ../../././bdb/dist/../                                                                             env/db_shash.c -o db_shash.o

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.19/work/mysql/bdb/build_u                                                                             nix'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.19/work/mysql/bdb'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.19/work/mysql'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-db/mysql-4.1.19 failed.

!!! Function mysql_src_compile, Line 441, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## fank

проверь свои флаги компилятора

----------

## kamikadze

 *fank wrote:*   

> проверь свои флаги компилятора

 

Вот мой make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=i686 -mtune=athlon -mmmx -m3dnow"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome -qt -kde -dvd -alsa -cdr -X"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/Linux/gentoo "

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://192.168.0.1/install/Linux/install/Gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 Что здесь проверять?

----------

## ZByte

А у тебя достаточно места под временные файлы и память у тебя не закончилась?

Ешё вопрос: эта ошибка систематическая или только один раз вылетела?

----------

## fank

```
-march=i686 -mtune=athlon
```

почему такие флаги? имхо должно быть одинаково

какая версия gcc?

параметр mtune устарел очень давно

----------

## jentuu

zdarova bratci  :Wink: 

plz visit na etom linke https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-466917.html

u menia toje po4ti takoije problema s kompilirovanii mysqla  :Smile: 

i prostite za moi russkii   :Embarassed: 

spasibo vam balshoe  :Wink: 

----------

